

Back to the Future: How Facebook is challenging Google at the eyeball game - mlla
http://www.visionmobile.com/blog/2013/06/back-to-the-future-how-facebook-is-challenging-google-at-the-eyeball-game/

======
wtracy
Now I'm intrigued by the Flash-based phones the author mentioned. How did they
get that kind of performance out of Flash on that class of devices?

